# Kernel Programming always have to build a new kernel?



## eyebone (May 18, 2010)

hello,

i played a bit around with modules, some basic kerneland coding. now having some changes and observe them onto the kernelcode is done rather quickly, not that quick is usually the new kernel, as it is going through the /usr/src buildkernel procedure.
now i wonder how i could optimize the process of getting a new kernel more fast. or putting it another way around to all u kernel developers how the hell u test and code?

first thing comes to mind is, not to compile any extra modules(as it is a test kernel anyway).

regards,


----------



## trasz@ (May 18, 2010)

make buildkernel KERNFAST=1


----------

